# The love of learning.



## infinitia (Oct 31, 2011)

For those of you who love to learn - why?

Were there any specific events that caused you to become this way, or does this drive trace you back so long ago that you consider it an innate characteristic?

What would you say makes people more curious to learn for the sake of learning?


----------



## Niccolo Machiavelli (Aug 7, 2011)

Knowledge is power! 

And yes, I've always liked learning new stuff. :tongue:


----------



## infinitia (Oct 31, 2011)

Niccolo Machiavelli said:


> Knowledge is power!


I agree and I love the saying, but to you, power over what specifically?


----------



## Niccolo Machiavelli (Aug 7, 2011)

infinitia said:


> I agree and I love the saying, but to you, power over what specifically?


I love ALL forms of power! :crazy::laughing::tongue:

You never know when something you learn will be useful. Like your stereotypical INTJ, I've been collecting all sorts of weird knowledge ever since I was really young and a lot of it has helped in the most unexpected places.


----------



## nallyha (Apr 23, 2010)

learning is fun


----------



## infinitia (Oct 31, 2011)

Niccolo Machiavelli said:


> I love ALL forms of power! :crazy::laughing::tongue:
> 
> You never know when something you learn will be useful. Like your stereotypical INTJ, I've been collecting all sorts of weird knowledge ever since I was really young and a lot of it has helped in the most unexpected places.


So I suppose personal control over situations and ambiguity in general?



nallyha said:


> learning is fun


Awesome, what about it?


----------



## Niccolo Machiavelli (Aug 7, 2011)

infinitia said:


> So I suppose personal control over situations and ambiguity in general?


Yes. Also, one thing leads to another. Take the MBTI for example. I was reading about personality disorders, which led me to Millon's Personality Disorder Subtypes and Oldham's Personalty Types, which led me to the NEO PI and the MBTI, the latter led me to the Enneagram, etc. Knowledge builds on itself basically, because it is always making you want to learn more things.


----------



## KneeSeekerArrow (Jan 8, 2012)

Learning is fun and makes me feel powerful. Think about how much science has revealed over the past few centuries:

We now have equations that describe the motions and positions of every particle in the universe with astounding accuracy, Heisenberg uncertainty notwithstanding. 

We have discovered methods to calculate exactly the area, volume, hypervolume, etc. of any shape describable by analyctic functions. 

We have a theory that completely explains the origin of not only humans, but in fact all life and their characteristics and histories. 

We have astounding theories that trace macroscopic processes and diseases in the body to molecular reactions at the cellular level.

We have methods to synthesize and manufacture completely novel materials - in fact, anything on Earth, from the basic elements. The ancient alchemists could not even dream of most of these transformations.

We have split the nucleus, and we have smashed smaller nucleus back together to make bigger ones.

We're on the verge of having a theory that explains how universes are born: We can show that empty space is unstable- given enough time, any vacuum will generate an entire universe!

We know about quasars, black holes, nebulae and neutron stars, even though no human has ever been beyond the orbit of the moon! 

Every day we discover previously unknown exoplanets - entire worlds similar to our own, yet different in fundamental ways.

Yet we know that there are even greater discoveries left to be made, and new horizons unexplored. This is why I love learning.


----------



## infinitia (Oct 31, 2011)

@KneeSeekerArrow - so you'd say that your loves comes more from discovering and exploring.

It's true, it's amazing what curiosity can lead to.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

I'd say it's a vote for curiosity for me too.

I want to understand the human being, so that is what drives me to learn about most of the things I'm studying right now.

Then there are other things that I want to learn because you never know how useful they might be later on down the road, such as different languages.

Then there is the fun stuff (most of which is related to human beings for me as well lol) such as palm reading, piano, animals, and the list just goes on.

Then there are the subjects I want to learn simply because they will be useful, such as law, medicine, business, etc. I don't have to be some guru in these subjects, but I do have to have a good enough working knowledge to work my around a good conversation/argument/whatever. Law on the other hand, I will probably want a deeper understanding of it then any of the others in this category simply because of its usefulness.

I'd say that it's just curiosity and interest. I can't really explain why I'm interested in a lot of the things that fascinate me, I just feel compelled to understand.


----------



## Splodge (Jan 2, 2012)

Learning for me holds excitement because knowledge is a tool - and I love to build.

I hated maths in school, because although I've always been fairly good at it, it was just numbers on a page and achieved nothing. However, later I began to learn about engineering, and suddenly numbers were actually useful and I fell in love with them.

There are many, many, many areas of knowledge that I find fascinating - but it all comes back to usefulness - "Ohh, what can I do with this?"...


----------



## nonnaci (Sep 25, 2011)

Because complexity builds on-top of more complexity. To shape the world, I need to understand it first.


----------



## Agape (Jan 22, 2012)

infinitia said:


> For those of you who love to learn - why?
> 
> Were there any specific events that caused you to become this way, or does this drive trace you back so long ago that you consider it an innate characteristic?
> 
> What would you say makes people more curious to learn for the sake of learning?


I get pleasure from learning . I have experienced a few Eureka moments of my life and literally I have cry in those moments because of the joy of the discovery. Think it all started when I was around 12-13 years old. I was attracted to the paranormal and unusual stuff..and started doing research to understand myself and the personal experience I had that defied conventional explanations. When I turned 19, I wanted to solve the problems of the world( the so called "incurable disease", why couple break apart, the meaning behind life..deep stuff ).....to use knowledge as a way to alleviate a bit the suffering that I saw in those around me and improve my own life. To this day, this continue to be the driving behind my research and investigation. I find my drive/strength in the love I have for others.Also I want just to understand. Because for me through understanding comes wisdom. A few things disturb me now..because I understand things/people better, I have gained a sense of peace..believe it or not..everything will be well in the end..the world is perfect as it is .


----------



## dragonfriend (Feb 24, 2012)

I think I love to learn because, in a way, it helps to fill the empty void within me. 

But it is never enough.


----------



## FillInTheBlank (Dec 24, 2011)

I love learning because if I didn't learn anything, I'd get incredibly bored. I know this because a few years ago, I moved to a high school that was pretty much devoid of anybody that really wanted to (much less enjoyed) learn. I wanted to fit in so I tried to act like everybody else and actually tried to make myself think that learning was boring/unenjoyable. After a year, I moved out and realized I was just fooling myself. I missed the sense of competency I had from gaining knowledge and knowing how to understand/explain things to other people correctly. I'm naturally inquisitive and I just want to understand why things are the way they are and not why they couldn't be some other way. Maybe its just me trying to figure out the whole complexity of life and the universe.

Another reason I like learning is that it can open up to a variety of new, different experiences. Learning to play a new sport or a previously unknown hobby (for instance) can spice life up and add a lot of variety to it.


----------



## humansponge (Mar 3, 2012)

I just really enjoying learning more things. I make everything a learning experience.


----------



## Impavida (Dec 29, 2011)

I've always loved learning new things. I find it fun and exhilirating. 

A couple of years ago I first heard the phrase, "If you're not growing, you're dying" and that really resonated with me. If you're not learning and experiencing new things or growing as a person, you're stagnant.

The cheesy analogy that just popped into my head is water. A stagnant pond eventually gets covered in scum and becomes toxic to itself and others. Moving water is capable of carving out new landscapes and continuously refreshes and nourishes itself and others.


----------



## searcheagle (Sep 4, 2011)

infinitia said:


> Were there any specific events that caused you to become this way, or does this drive trace you back so long ago that you consider it an innate characteristic?


Not specific examples but I grew up with parents, who loved learning. My Mom would find every education thing to do on our vacation and my Dad had 5 bookshelves filled with books through our home. (Interestingly, a study correlated IQ score with the number of books in a person's home.) 


Growing up, I frequently listened to adult's conversation and felt like I had to learn to catch up to what they already knew. 




> What would you say makes people more curious to learn for the sake of learning?


 For me, I find it fun to piece together all the parts of the puzzle and figure out what caused things to happen. But there is also element of knowledge is power. I read a lot books on tactics- from business data analysis to military tactics and strategy. The more data you know, the more data points you can throw out there, which allows me to say this: this worked here or that didn't work there.


----------



## ENTJam (Nov 15, 2010)

Learning gives me something to talk about depending on the subject, so "learning" also includes reading random stuff which might come up in a conversation 

Also, learning provides personal growth... which makes me feel good about myself


----------



## AmberJorr (Sep 23, 2009)

Learning is how we gain mastery over the world, but more importantly as an INTJ everything I learn (as long as I consider it valuable) gets added into my greater understanding of the patterns that world consists of. The more data I have the more complete my understanding can become and the better I'll be at assimilating new data and frameworks.

There are some subjects I prefer over others, but in general I have always loved all learning and my only complaints have always been about the quality of the teaching or the pace of the course of study. I am naturally this way. I couldn't imagine not finding the world fascinating. It isn't enough to simply look on the world, I am driven to understand the world and everything in it. Thus I love learning.


----------



## Isis (Jul 8, 2010)

Learning: what's not to love?


----------



## infinitia (Oct 31, 2011)

@aef8234 - What is your definition of 'knowing'?


----------



## infinitia (Oct 31, 2011)

Isis said:


> Learning: what's not to love?


Do you mean 'What's not to love about learning?'?


----------



## Isis (Jul 8, 2010)

infinitia said:


> Do you mean 'What's not to love about learning?'?


Prolly not... but good question nevertheless ...really semantically sophisticated and whatnot


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

infinitia said:


> @aef8234 - What is your definition of 'knowing'?


A "feeling" of satisfaction over something you were curious about.


----------



## infinitia (Oct 31, 2011)

Isis said:


> Prolly not... but good question nevertheless ...really semantically sophisticated and whatnot


Haha what. Then what did you mean?


----------



## LimeDegree (Mar 6, 2012)

In my youth, I'd get excited about new interests that were accompanied by immense new glossaries, histories, and psychologies. Initially, I wasn't fully aware that the process of absorbing all of the new complex systems was what really motivated me, not the actual use of the new knowledge. But that abstract notion of learning for it's own sake was finally lit up in my mind by this little gem:

_“The best thing for being sad," _replied Merlin, beginning to puff and blow_, "is to learn something. That's the only thing that never fails. You may grow old and trembling in your anatomies, you may lie awake at night listening to the disorder of your veins, you may miss your only love, you may see the world about you devastated by evil lunatics, or know your honour trampled in the sewers of baser minds. There is only one thing for it then — to learn. Learn why the world wags and what wags it. That is the only thing which the mind can never exhaust, never alienate, never be tortured by, never fear or distrust, and never dream of regretting. Learning is the only thing for you. Look what a lot of things there are to learn.” _
― T.H. White, _ The Once and Future King

_After this, I dropped any superficial need to justify my time spent learning.


----------



## Isis (Jul 8, 2010)

infinitia said:


> Haha what. Then what did you mean?


I'm really no longer sure. I was likely just being all bumper-sticker-y.


----------



## liza_200 (Nov 13, 2010)

Niccolo Machiavelli said:


> Knowledge is power!


102% agreed.


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

For me, partially curiosity, and I like the idea of knowing that information. Actually, I hate learning, but I enjoy the knowledge I have gained after the toil of actually learning it. For me, it is like a new toy to play with. I had to work for it, but in my opinion, it is worth it.


----------



## NullPointerException (Apr 5, 2012)

I get high from learning things. There's this tingling feeling when I understand a new concept or a Eureka moment when I solve a problem while taking a shower or walking in the park-- a problem I could not solve at my desk/computer for many hours prior. Some people get high from partying, skydiving, doing drugs, etc. They are not lesser activities to me, unless it involves hurting others. 

Ultimately, as humans evolve, we should be able to incorporate our brain with the machines and enhance it. It'll probably make my current learning seems completely trivial. I don't understand why some people have so much pride for being much smarter or more knowledgeable than the average. It is not unreasonable to assume that every person/cyborg/whatever in some not-so-distant future will be significantly smarter and more knowledgeable than EVERY person at present time.


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

For me, it is curiosity. If I am interested to know something, I just go look it up and learn it. That really is all there is to it. it is not a "LEARN ALL THE THINGS!" kind of situation with me. I just get naturally curious and want to know more about said subject.


----------



## Black Ronin (Dec 26, 2011)

I like learning because I find it interesting. Learning gives me knowledge and that is food for my Ti. 

Knowledge is also the key to the other things I value: freedom for my Se, power for my Ni and the ability to connect with others at an equal level for my Fe.


----------



## SophiaScorpia (Apr 15, 2012)

Well, the sayings "_Knowledge is power_" and "_The day you stop learning is living_" come to my mind whenever I would be inquired of such question, I don't know why I love learning but it's a driving urge for me to gain and glean knowledge as much as my brain would allow me to and besides, curiosity, intelligence and knowledge are powerful weapons. Also, Immanuel Kant says, "_Sapere Aude_!"


----------



## hylogenesis (Apr 26, 2012)

I like learning because it gives my mind something to do--in fact, it's the only reason I'm in college. I figure, if I can be enrolled in classes, I can spend much of my time learning rather than working a dead-end job that I'll hate. If I hate it, I'll get depressed, if I'm depressed for a length of time, I'll shoot myself...therefore, I appear to learn to give me a reason to live.


----------

